

FaceBook Creating Their Own Currency - Will it Catch? - BluePoints
http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2011/01/how-many-facebook-credits-is-your-song-worth.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2FDqMf+%28hypebot%29

======
BluePoints
<http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/451>

more info.

